# Solved: Can't access google or youtube



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

For the last few weeks I haven't been able to access google related websites (including gmail), I was wondering if u can help me?

When i ping google, I get 4 responses.
I installed ad-aware and got rid of the things it found
Firefox doesnt work on these sites either
My housemate can access these sites on her laptop
Microsoft security scans don't find anything

What do you think my next steps should be? I'm using a EEE laptop, with windows XP. IE is my default web browser.

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG! 

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for getting back to me! I've attached the log below:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:13:02 AM, on 29/04/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ASTSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\NBHRegInCDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Nitro PDF\Professional\NitroPDFDriverService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\EeePC\ACPI\AsAcpiSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\EeePC\ACPI\AsEPCMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\NBHGui.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Eee Docking\Eee Docking.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\EeePC\Super Hybrid Engine\SuperHybridEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\EeePC\ACPI\AsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\CineTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTSTAC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bing.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsusACPIServer] C:\Program Files\EeePC\ACPI\AsAcpiSvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsusEPCMonitor] C:\Program Files\EeePC\ACPI\AsEPCMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsusTray] C:\Program Files\EeePC\ACPI\AsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynAsusAcpi] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynAsusAcpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSSE] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Essentials\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecurDisc] C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\NBHGui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eee Docking] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Eee Docking\Eee Docking.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Health.xlsx
O4 - Global Startup: SuperHybridEngine.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Sonic CinePlayer Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\CineTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\Aibelive\VOICEC~1\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AST Service (astcc) - Nalpeiron Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ASTSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Nero Registry InCD Service (NeroRegInCDSrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\InCD\NBHRegInCDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NitroPDFDriverCreatorReadSpool (NitroDriverReadSpool) - Nitro PDF Software - C:\Program Files\Nitro PDF\Professional\NitroPDFDriverService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
--
End of file - 11185 bytes

Cheers


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Let's be sure the HOSTS file isn't being blocked.

Download the *HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager*.

Unzip HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.2 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

- OR -

Reset the HOSTS file: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/972034/en-us


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

I reset the hosts file using microsoft fixit, and restarted, no luck so far

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Happens in both IE and Firefox right?

Go to Control Panel. - If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select the Network and Internet Connections category. If you are in Classic View, go to the next step.

Double-click the *Network Connections* icon
Right-click the *Local Area Connection* icon and select *Properties*.
Higlight *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* and click the *Properties* button.
Be sure *Obtain DNS server address automatically* is selected.
*OK* your way out.

Go to Start > Run and type in *cmd*
Click OK.
This will open a command prompt.
Type or copy and paste the following line in the command window:

*ipconfig /flushdns*

Hit Enter.
Exit the command window.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep it occurs for both firefox and IE. The error msg that comes up is 'internet explorer cannot display the webpage'

All connections had obtain dns automatically selected.
I also did the ipconfig /flushdns and restarted.

No luck so far

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You've cleared the browser cache's right? Cookies, Temporary Internet files...


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

yep


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

1.Click Start -> Run. Key in 'command', click OK.
2.At the command prompt, type *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt *and press enter key.
3.Type exit and press enter key to close the command prompt.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

And, are you and your housemate using the same router?


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

I put in the command, still no luck tho
Yep we both go through the same wireless router.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's take a quick look at the HOSTS file, just to make sure it's valid.

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

Select all and copy and paste to a message here.

Let's also do the winsock and stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One more thing. Did you try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* using a wired connection and then seeing if you can connect?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Would be kinda ironic if this is caused by the Google toolbar, but I have a distrust of those things and suggest uninstalling them, beginning with the Google one, to see if any is causing an issue.

But do John's advice first; it's far more "scientific."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Terry, you slay me. I saw all that Google stuff and thought the same thing, then figured I'd try the "normal" stuff first.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, you selfishly grabbed all the good stuff and didn't leave anything else for me to say!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You snooze, you lose, what can I say.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for helping me out on this one. 
So I did the winsock thing and have attached the hosts file below. Restarted and no luck.
Then deleted the google toolbar and restarted, tried to get into google.com.au again - no luck. Then tried google.com and it let me in for some reason. Still couldn't access Youtube or gmail tho, and then after one or two times of succesfully getting into google - now its back to normal - no google at all...
Confusing!
Sorry, I didnt understand how to do the safe mode and try to connect through a wired connection.

Thanks

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host
127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no O1 entries are showing in your HijackThis log, there shouldn't be anything malicious in your HOSTS file.

Maybe you can find a solution in the following thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/919959-cannot-access-web-page.html#post7356835

Hope something will work for you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Hosts file is fine; nothing there but the standard localhost.

When you turn on or Restart the computer tap the F8 key. You should get a boot menu, and one of the selections will be *Safe Mode with Networking*. If Windows starts to load before you get the menu you were too slow (most of us are at first  ) and have to try again. "connect through a wired connection" means to connect an ethernet cable between router and computer. Would be best if you could try this both wired and wireless; be sure to tell us which you try.

Will "see" you tomorrow.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried the safe mode, the wired connection worked perfect, could get into google, gmail, youtube etc.
Then tried the wireless and google wouldnt work again.

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried resetting your router?


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

I've turned the router off and then back on. How do I reset it?

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your router model?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since safe mode works, I doubt this is a router issue, so I wouldn't be fooling around with the router right now.

You need to use MSCONFIG to disable groups of startup applications in normal mode and reboot and test. You should be able to narrow down the offending process that way.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> I tried the safe mode, the wired connection worked perfect, could get into google, gmail, youtube etc.
> *Then tried the wireless and google wouldnt work again*.


Were you in Safe Mode with Networking when trying the wireless?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If wired works in safe mode, I'm thinking that we're not looking at a networking issue outside the box, so I think it's something in the startup that is causing the issue. Wireless typically doesn't work most times in safe mode, so it's hard to try that. I think if we fix this for a wired connection, wireless will take care of itself.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep I was still in safe mode when the wireless wouldn't work


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd go the MSCONFIG route, try disabling a few items at a time and rebooting and testing. You should come across a group that makes the problem go away, then we can figure out what is actually happening.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*JohnWill *is TSG's reference on networking related problems. I would stick with his advice and try a *Clean Boot*.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem, sounds good. How do I do it?

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

gloz said:


> No problem, sounds good. How do I do it?
> 
> Thanks


Click *Clean Boot*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By the way, have you tried your *wired* connection in *Normal Mode* too?


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I did the clean boot. Still no google with all other programs disabled.
Google, youtube etc. works with a wired connection in normal mode.

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Starting to look more and more like a router issue.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So, it's only with the wireless connection you can't get to these things?

I think we need to see this for a wired connection, then again for a wireless connection.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Phantom010 said:


> Starting to look more and more like a router issue.


I'm thinking maybe he's getting connected to a different network.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep looks like it only doesnt work for the wireless. The results for ipconfig for wireless is below:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Gloury>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steve
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-4F-EC-5B
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-43-E0-9D-46
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-24-9C-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 30 April 2010 11:27:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 1:14:07 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Gloury>

and for the wired connection it is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Gloury>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steve
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-4F-EC-5B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 30 April 2010 11:42:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 1 May 2010 11:42:16 PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-43-E0-9D-46
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-24-9C-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 30 April 2010 11:27:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 1:14:07 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Gloury>

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Suspicions confirmed! You are connecting to a different network when you connect wirelessly, hence a different router!

You need to remove all the stored wireless network profiles and make SURE you're connecting to your own network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice going, guys.  *gloz*, what is the brand and model of your modem and router(s)? Your wireless connection is almost definitely to a Belkin router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I should of asked for that in the first place, we could have solved this much sooner.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Now *gloz* will have to find that neighbor and tell him to check his HOSTS file!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the neighbor needs to check his wireless security first!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> I think the neighbor needs to check his wireless security first!


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Sounds like we are getting somewhere... phew...
ok so, my modem is a Thomson Speed Touch, and the router is a Belkin G Wireless Router.
I deleted all the stored wireless connections. Then set up my one again, connected to it and still no luck. In the past few weeks i have checked the connection a few times just to make sure i was connected and it did always seem to be going through the required connection.

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume, then, that when you tested the wired connection it was to the Thomson Speed Touch modem/router?

You could try a wired connection to the Belkin. 

We have seen here a few cases where a specific wireless adapter and specific router have refused to play nice in this way--failure to access certain sites. But at the same time the adapter would work with another router and the router would work with other adapters.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would certainly try the wired connection to the same router as the wireless connection! It's looking loke something odd with whatever wireless network you're connecting to.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,
When i use a wired connection to the router - google etc. works! I did ipconfig and pasted the results below:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Gloury>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steve
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-4F-EC-5B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 2 May 2010 10:23:58 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 1:14:07 PM
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-24-9C-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 2 May 2010 9:27:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 1:14:07 PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-43-E0-9D-46
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Gloury>

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So, the wireless connection still fails and the wireless connection works to the same router?

Have you reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigured it?


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, wireless still doesn't work, and the wired connection was to the same router used for the wireless connection.

I haven't reset the router or reconfigured it yet. I've only unplugged it a few times. How do i reset and reconfigure it?

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do i reset and reconfigure it?


First you save the configuration (in Utilities section of router config pages) or make sure you know any important settings.

To reset to factory defaults hold the recessed reset button for 10 to 20 seconds and watch the LEDs blink for a minute or so.

Then restore the configuration from the backup or set it up manually.


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll be able to give it a go this afternoon - Oz timezone


----------



## gloz (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot for your help on this one. It is back working again!
I rang Belkin (maker of the router) to get help with resetting the router. They got me to assign preferred and alternate DNS addresses and it is all back working!
Thanks again for your help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Great, glad you got it working.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great!


----------



## sherrie777 (May 5, 2010)

I am not trying to "piggy back" (if I even know what that means) this post because I have solved my problem ( almost the same problem) from your help. Rather you guys solved this. This is one of the strangest problems I have ever had. But, clearing all my network connections worked for me. How could this be...I was connected to another network???? with same SSID and password??? Problem solved but how????
BTW here is my info in case it helps anyone. Thank you all very much!!!! 

__________________________ Info . Problem . Solution _____________________________
Can not access one website a bank website. Accessed it for years on same PC and router etc. Can not access on Firefox or IE. Other laptop on same router CAN access the website. Website is NOT down.
My info:
XP
router Linksys WRT54GS - updated firmware successfully - NO GO
Reset modem, router and restarted PC - NO GO
Disabled firewall and antivirus program - NO GO
Scared to change MAC address...I am not that good at this.
I CAN ACCESS the website if I go and directly connect to the router.
I am not on another network. I have a SSID name and password protected. WPA Personal TKIP
I don't think my IP is blacklisted because why would my other PC access it. (Can't use other PC for bank website...the screen is going out, too unreliable)
Solution: cleared all preferred network connections. ???


----------

